# Trade: Rose in a Wolves uniform?



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/281sd5.htm

You have to be extremely excited as a Wolves fan if this trade went down. Fizer is proving this year he can be a good PF (well, a lot better than Joe Smith), and Rose is a little better than Wally, plus we would get CRAWFORD, the PG that the Wolves could use.

Thoughts?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

</b>Personally, I would love this trade rumor for the unselfish play that Rose would bring!</b>

<i>"The reason why the Timberwolves can't get past the first round is because Kevin doesn't have enough support," Rose said. "Teams come at him in waves in the playoffs. You need seven or eight guys to play at a high level to be successful, and they don't have that kind of depth."

But Rose would give the Timberwolves an established second option on offense. And because Garnett and Szczerbiak are not always on the same page, Rose couldn't help but improve team chemistry.

When<b> McHale inquired about Rose recently, close friend and Detroit head coach<u> Rick Carlisle gave him a favorable report.</u>

Rose played under Carlisle when the two were with Indiana"</i></b>

That should tell every Bulls fan and TWolves fan about Jalen Rose's worth to any well-coached team!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Rose has a better all around game than Wally. He's more experienced...but defense may be the one liability about him. I would not mind having him...Fizer, and Crawford on the Wolves with KG. I think that team would be able to actually make the second round.

I believe a few teams in the West have slowed down this year. It seems the Lakers may not even MAKE the playoffs, and the Wolves may end up being matched up against a team like Utah- who is good, but I'd still take the Wolves. Another team in mind is Portland- somehow they always make the playoffs, but the Wolves would be able to take them out, because they out match them.

If McHale pulls this trade off, major props to him! The only thing left to get the great starting five they need is a good center- than watch out for the Wolves!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> Rose has a better all around game than Wally. He's more experienced...<b>but defense may be the one liability about him.</b> I would not mind having him...Fizer, and Crawford on the Wolves with KG. I think that team would be able to actually make the second round.
> 
> I believe a few teams in the West have slowed down this year. It seems the Lakers may not even MAKE the playoffs, and the Wolves may end up being matched up against a team like Utah- who is good, but I'd still take the Wolves. Another team in mind is Portland- somehow they always make the playoffs, but the Wolves would be able to take them out, because they out match them.
> ...


BUT, one thing to remember, Rose is an excellent "team" defender and that is all KG needs from him besides making good decisions on when to take over the scoring load, which Rose does instinctively.

<b>Carlisle is a top notch defensive oriented coach as we see again in Detroit</b> and he KNOWS that Rose is a great team defender or he would nix the deal, but instead told McHale to go for it!

Jalen is a far better team defender than Reggie Miller and they both were in the finals and Jalen performed GREAT and Carlisle has a long memory where so many fans have short memories.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> BUT, one thing to remember, Rose is an excellent "team" defender and that is all KG needs from him besides making good decisions on when to take over the scoring load, which Rose does instinctively.
> ...


That's the thing I like about Rose, he performs great on a game to game basis. Wally on the other hand, IMO, will disappear for games.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> That's the thing I like about Rose, he performs great on a game to game basis. Wally on the other hand, IMO, will disappear for games.


I always thought Wally shot a high percentage, but it seems as if he & KG don't have very good chemistry; and also, I would like for Minnesota to have Fizer to help with the rebounding load and Crawford to help as the #2 guard. All of those things together would make it easier on KG and they would have some real team chemistry, especially needed for the playoffs.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I always thought Wally shot a high percentage, but it seems as if he & KG don't have very good chemistry; and also, I would like for Minnesota to have Fizer to help with the rebounding load and Crawford to help as the #2 guard. All of those things together would make it easier on KG and they would have some real team chemistry, especially needed for the playoffs.


The chemistry may take a year to develop or so, wouldn't it? The Wolves will do good in the playoffs this year if they pulled this trade off, but I believe Crawford is still raw. I'd say in 04 they will go deep in the playoffs.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> The chemistry may take a year to develop or so, wouldn't it? The Wolves will do good in the playoffs this year if they pulled this trade off, but I believe Crawford is still raw. I'd say in 04 they will go deep in the playoffs.


You could be right, as some teams take awhile to develop their chemistry, while others develop it almost immediately. I would really hope that KG, Jalen, and company could develop their team chemistry fast.

Crawford might be raw, but getting to play on a nightly basis with some consistent minutes at the #2 guard spot might be just what he needs to become another Malik Sealy type player for KG.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn...reading some of those quotes in that article sounds like Fizer, JC and Rose are already on the Wolves. They are still in Chicago, it has to put a negative feel in the locker room when guys are looking forward to possibly being traded to another team. 

_"They have the ultimate All-Star in Kevin Garnett and a great coach in Flip Saunders," Fizer said. "Me, Jalen and KG together? That wouldn't be too shabby."_ 

_"Jalen and KG on the same team? Wow," Crawford said. "That's the inside-outside (combination) right there."_ 

Also, it seemed like Jalen Rose was doing a lot of butt kissing to KG.

_"When people talk about who they would pick first in their fantasy leagues, I say it's no contest," Rose said of Garnett. "Tonight we found out."_


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Damn...reading some of those quotes in that article sounds like Fizer, JC and Rose are already on the Wolves. They are still in Chicago, it has to put a negative feel in the locker room when guys are looking forward to possibly being traded to another team.
> 
> _"They have the ultimate All-Star in Kevin Garnett and a great coach in Flip Saunders," Fizer said. "Me, Jalen and KG together? That wouldn't be too shabby."_
> ...


I know...they are doing two things. First off, they are showing they obviously don't want to be on the Bulls, and they want to be traded. Secondly, they could be doing this to pressure Krause, or just to make him PO'ed. 

At least the Wolves know that these players want to play for them.


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

I wouldn't do the trade if I were the Timberwolves. Joe Smith is a very underated player and he can play great D. Fizer and Crawford suck and will always suck. Maybe Fizer will become alright, but I doubt it. Rose may be better than Szczerbiak, but not that much, and to give up Joe Smith and a first round pick for Crawford and Fizer is ridiculos IMO.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tenkev</b>!
> I wouldn't do the trade if I were the Timberwolves. Joe Smith is a very underated player and he can play great D. Fizer and Crawford suck and will always suck. Maybe Fizer will become alright, but I doubt it. Rose may be better than Szczerbiak, but not that much, and to give up Joe Smith and a first round pick for Crawford and Fizer is ridiculos IMO.


You can't say Crawford sucks that bad. He has shown flashes of being a great PG. Fizer has shown he can at least be a great backup in the league (probably more likely in the West), he has had very good games this year.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> That's the thing I like about Rose, he performs great on a game to game basis. Wally on the other hand, IMO, will disappear for games.


 could you put Woods in that deal?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jason Spezza</b>!
> could you put Woods in that deal?


Probably so, he doesn't make that much money.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> You can't say Crawford sucks that bad. He has shown flashes of being a great PG. Fizer has shown he can at least be a great backup in the league (probably more likely in the West), he has had very good games this year.


Exactly. Crawford is a good player and Fizer has had a long string of OUTSTANDING games. What was he getting for like 5 or 6 games? Like 15ppg and 11rpg?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. Crawford is a good player and Fizer has had a long string of OUTSTANDING games. What was he getting for like 5 or 6 games? Like 15ppg and 11rpg?


Yeah, somwhere around there. Those are better numbers than what Joe Smith is putting up, so I'd gladly take Fizer over Smith anyday of the week.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

The only trade that could work for Rose involving Wally as the Centerpiece is

Wally , MarcJax and Spud Peeler for Rose

Wally is a poison pill player that basically has similar base year comp provisions


----------

